# Heartless B******S



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

I have just heard that behind a shop in tamworth several boys captured a cat, torched it with an aresol can and a lighter and put batteries up its behind, the poor cat was kicked when it managed to run off...:frown:

the happy side to the story the cat made its way home and is now having treatment

why would anyone do this to a poor kitty ?


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*OMG  there are some sick b******s about  i hope they find the little sh!ts who did this and deal with them accordingly *


----------



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

when i was about 15, i saw a lad who went to my school kick a cat that crossed his path, me and my friend asked him why he did it and he said ' i hate cats' so i kicked him in the knacker bag ..... justice for the kitty me thinks.... if he cant be nice to animals he shouldnt have kids!! ( i dont wanna start a debate i was 15 lol )


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*pmsl  well done you  i would of done the same *


----------



## Sweepsmamma (Nov 4, 2008)

The little b******s they should leave them in a room with us animal lovers, i hope to God they get their come uppence


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Some people are pure evil.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

let me at them...... all show them were a battery goes.....


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

the evil little sh..s. hope they catch the d..k heads.glad the poor kitty managed 2 get away n is on the mend.if any1 did that 2 my cat i wud make it my aim 2 find them n shove batteries where the sun dont shine.sorry but i hate cruelty.lets hope they get caught b4 they do it again


----------



## Miss Snowshoe (Dec 10, 2008)

Thats awful... if i saw anyone doing anything to harm an animal id kill them.. i think cruelty to animals should be taken more seriously... im always hearing storied like this... somebody threw my friends cat down a laundry shoot of a 12th floor flat... he is ok but now jus hides.. i think its disgusting what some people do... they should be put in a straight jacket and locked away  it makes me sooooooo mad !! arghhh!


----------



## penny2607 (Aug 31, 2008)

I live in tamworth and this story made it on the front of the local paper. Its sickening. She has also had 3 cats disappear in this area over the last 3 years, I think, its a short time anyway.

My little Lexi is nearly 4 months and I'm really worried about letting her out in a couple of months.

Fortunately we live in a nice area of Tamworth and there are plenty of cats in the area and we haven't heard anything bad about our location.

It makes me sick, the kitty is so lovely looking, thank god it made its way home and didn't just hide!

I am sometimes disgusted to say that I am from Tamworth, this time being one of them!


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

makes u wonder how these youths were raised to be able to do this to a defenseless animal and actually enjoy it... someone should do it to them.


----------



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

is there a copy of the newspaper anywhere


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Do you know I hear some horrible things happening to animals but it just gets worse..

What the hell is wrong with these people? God it makes me so mad!


----------

